# Wie kann man mit Headsets Sprache aufnehmen ?



## Method Boy (12. September 2004)

Ich habe mir das PC-Headset CS-498, Stereo ( mit Mikrofon ) von Hama besorgt, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich damit Sprache aufnehmen kann ! Bis jetzt konnte ich sie nur als Kopfhörer benutzen. Muß man sich etwa noch ein extra Programm aus dem Netz laden damit ich Sprache aufnehmen kann ? 
Es ist kein USB Headset !


----------



## squeaker (12. September 2004)

a) Mikrofonstecker in die entsprechende Buchse der Soundkarte
b) Mikrofon in den Sound-Einstellungen von Windows aktivieren - es darf kein Haken bei Stumm in der Volume-Control stehen (evtl. die erweiterten Optionen einstellen. Mußt halt ein bischen suchen).
c) Soundprogramm (zur not den Rekorder von Windows) nehmen und aufnehmen.


----------

